# اقوى قاموس مصطلحات السيارات ارجو التثبيت



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

http://www.motorera.com/dictionary/OB.HTM#Oblique_Crash_Test


----------



## حسن الأديب (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير والله رااائع


----------



## Eng.Ahmad Mohamad (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا القاموس


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى محمود


----------



## زيد جبار (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## abduljaleel (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز م/ محمود جمال 
أعرفك أن أقوى قاموس لهندسة السيارات عربي - انجليزي هو (قاموس السيارات المصور) إعداد العبد الفقير لله 
(م/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة) وهو يحتوي على 1300 مصطلح و500 صورة توضيحية وقد تم استغراق العمل فيه خمسة عشرة عام(15 عام) ،وقد تمت الطباعة الأولى له عام 2004 وقد تمت المراجعة العلمية له عن طريق رئيس قسم السيارات بكلية هندسة المطرية - جامعة حلوان وهو عالم السيارات المصري أستاذ دكتور سيد محمود شعبان 
وتقبل تحياتي
ويمكنك مشاهدة الغلاف من الموقع التالي http://www.thecartech.com/AutoGuide/books.aspx
وهذا للعلم 
م/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة


----------



## abduljaleel (3 نوفمبر 2009)

عفوا تصحيح خطأ :
عدد مصطلحات القاموس 13000 ثلاثة عشرة ألف مصطلح و 500 خمسمائة صورة توضيحية
وشكرا
م/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة


----------



## alith (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
م عبدالجليل اين اجد الكتاب


----------



## abduljaleel (3 نوفمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي alith
الصراحة الطبعة الولى نفذت وأنا ناوي إن شاء الله ادخل في الطبعة الثانية 
وعلى العموم أعطني فرصة أسأل المطبعة إن كان هناك نسخة أو أثنين تكون متواجدة عنده أو أجد عندي نسخة إضافية.
وللعلم ثمن النسخة 50 جنية مصري 
وخليك على إتصال على الأيميل الخاص بي [email protected]
وللعلم أن توافرت نسخة إن شاء الله ستكون لك ولكن يرجى عدم طبعها على الأسكنر ونشرها على الأنترنت لأنها بذلت فيها جهد كبير على مدي 15 عام .
وشكرا م/ عبد الجليل أحمد


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (29 ديسمبر 2009)

abduljaleel قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي alith
> الصراحة الطبعة الولى نفذت وأنا ناوي إن شاء الله ادخل في الطبعة الثانية
> وعلى العموم أعطني فرصة أسأل المطبعة إن كان هناك نسخة أو أثنين تكون متواجدة عنده أو أجد عندي نسخة إضافية.
> وللعلم ثمن النسخة 50 جنية مصري
> ...



بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس

انا فعلا محتاج الكتاب بثمنه مثل ماقلت 

ولكن المكان ؟

وانا ضفت حضرتك على الايميل للتواصل

وايضا اتصلت بك برقمك وجدته بأحد مشاركاتك بإحد المنتديات .. ولكن لا إجابة

اتمنى التوضيح بالمكان والكيفيه للدفع والاستلام بالزمن والمكان

إحترامى

والله يوفقك


----------



## أبو أحمد. (7 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على القاموس الرااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## عامر صفدي (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم،

أبحث عن قاموس الكتروني لترجمة مصطلحات السيارات من الإنجليزية للعربية (سيارات مرسيدس)، ضروري جداً!!!
هل من يدلني من أين يمكن تحميل أو شراء قاموس كهذا؟

شكراً


----------



## عامر صفدي (7 يناير 2010)

*قاموس مصطلحات هندسة سيارات (مرسيدس) إنجليزي عربي يمكن تحميله أو على قرص cd*

السلام عليكم،

ارجو مساعدتكم بالحصول أو الوصول لقاموس مصطلحات سيارات (قطع ومصطلحات) من إنجليزي لعربي؟؟؟؟؟

هل من يدلني؟:16:


----------



## hammam2003 (8 يناير 2010)

واضم طلبي لطلبكم [email protected] واريد كتاب المصطلحات


----------



## abduljaleel (8 يناير 2010)

السلامة عليكم اخواني الاعزاء .. اعرفكم أن قاموس السيارات المصور قد نفذت الطبعة الأولى منه ويجرى الأن الإعداد للطبعة الثانية وستكون جاهزة إن شاء الله خلال شهرين .. وستكون موجودة بإذن الله في معرض الكتاب القادم خلال هذا العام ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكن الاستفسار على الإيميل الخاص بالمهندس عبد الجليل.. وشكرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرآ لك مهندس محمود على هذا القاموس الرائع


----------



## السوداني الاسد (14 يونيو 2010)

بارالله فيك


----------



## abduljaleel (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*أول قاموس مصور للسيارات في مصر*

أول قاموس مصور للسيارات في مصر


----------



## Iwant2C (9 نوفمبر 2010)

abduljaleel قال:


> أخي العزيز م/ محمود جمال
> أعرفك أن أقوى قاموس لهندسة السيارات عربي - انجليزي هو (قاموس السيارات المصور) إعداد العبد الفقير لله
> (م/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة) وهو يحتوي على 1300 مصطلح و500 صورة توضيحية وقد تم استغراق العمل فيه خمسة عشرة عام(15 عام) ،وقد تمت الطباعة الأولى له عام 2004 وقد تمت المراجعة العلمية له عن طريق رئيس قسم السيارات بكلية هندسة المطرية - جامعة حلوان وهو عالم السيارات المصري أستاذ دكتور سيد محمود شعبان
> وتقبل تحياتي
> ...


اخي انت عم تعمل دعاية للكتاب

مع انو الموقع يلي ذكرو الاخ محمود جمال ممتاز جدا و شامل


----------



## black88star (12 نوفمبر 2010)

متشكرين جداً على المساعدة القيمة 
عوآفي


----------



## muqdad147 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود وعلى القاموس


----------



## أبوأحسان (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت اخي الكريم


----------



## abduljaleel (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا إخواني الأفاضل على مداخلتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعلنا الله تعالى نفع للبلد واهلها
وتقبلوا تحياتي
مهندس/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة


----------

